# Flay vs. Morimoto



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hello everybody, I hope you all are well!
I have to know your opinions. Tonight on the Food Channel they showed the Flay/Morimoto rematch. As you all remember Morimoto won last year and Flay made an *** out of himself by jumping up on the counter and cutting board. Tonight he moved the cutting board and did the same thing and proved himself to be a global *** !
However for those who saw the show who would you have voted for. While I thought Flays dishes were attractive and tasty for the most part, I thought Morimotos dishes showed a far wider range and depth of knowledge in his dishes. I won't break down the tasting dish by dish as one the show (besides those of you that know me know I can't remember what they were by now anyway!) So what are your opinions?

Hi Momoreg


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Chrose, 

I really thought from the comments that Morimoto had won the tastebuds of the panel. If I could pick a dish, I would have to try the Shabu-Shabu. The tempura battered sushi would be intersting too -- there's a tiny sushi place in DC that does a shrimp tempura sushi that is really good.

Interesting comments from the Chairman regarding the US, their recounts and appeals process...

lynne


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If Bobby Flay had lost it would have been too shameful for the food network; he's a real revenue generator for them. And besides, an leveling score makes for good wholesome family entertainment. Good for ratings. Hmm... could this battle have been rigged? While Flay was good, I think Morimoto was by far the superior chef tonight...


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I watched it and thought Morimoto had the better dishes in terms of creativity. Not using soy sauce in any asian dish was quite a bold move on Morimoto's part. His drunken sake/grilled japanese lobsters made me so hungry  I can tell you who I would've voted for since taste is a big part of the score. But after seeing the judges reaction to Morimoto's dish, I thought he was gonna win for sure. And lastly, how can someone actually hand an iron chef a 14? Personally I think this was rigged to have some sort of huge pay per view mega match, what can I say, Food network has resorted to Vince McMahon (WWF) tactics for better ratings.  

But yeah, Bobby Flay throwing out the cutting board   
Very embarrassing for the american viewers.


----------



## nick.bodnar (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get the Bobby Flay vs Morimoto rematch in Japan where the theme ingredient was lobster?

I've found the original match, the match in New York, on Youtube but I can't seem to find the rematch anywhere.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

You might be able to find it on hulu.com if the rerun airs again, or they have it archived there.


----------

